# moving to Darwin



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

We are a family of 6 and recieved a job offer today for Darwin, Any information at all about the location would be very much appreciated! We have 2 boys 16 and 14 and 2 girls 9 and 10...... advice on schools, a good area to live , recreation , medical etc. would be great! It is not a city we had looked at so this location is a suprise to us and have very little research done on it so any help please?????:confused2:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

Search for user 'EE India', he is in Darwin right now, he might be able to help


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

morgdots said:


> We are a family of 6 and recieved a job offer today for Darwin, Any information at all about the location would be very much appreciated! We have 2 boys 16 and 14 and 2 girls 9 and 10...... advice on schools, a good area to live , recreation , medical etc. would be great! It is not a city we had looked at so this location is a suprise to us and have very little research done on it so any help please?????:confused2:


Yep you should contact EE-India...!!

He started this thread when he was confused may be this will help in forming some opinion about the place.....
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/57588-can-i-relocate-darwin.html

All the best!!!


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

cheers, thanks, I did see his thread but im not sure much information relevent to him would be relevent to us due to cultural backrounds. We are Irish so would be looking for catholic schools , and soccer clubs , rugby clubs , pubs etc. Two of my children still have to recieve their confirmation which is important to us, over here that is done through the school , so finding an irish expat would be great but there doesnt seem to be too many


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

morgdots said:


> cheers, thanks, I did see his thread but im not sure much information relevent to him would be relevent to us due to cultural backrounds. We are Irish so would be looking for catholic schools , and soccer clubs , rugby clubs , pubs etc. Two of my children still have to recieve their confirmation which is important to us, over here that is done through the school , so finding an irish expat would be great but there doesnt seem to be too many


Try these sites - 

Irish in Australia - Irish Expats in Australia | InterNations.org
(you can find lot of Irish expatriates here who are in Australia, you need to figure out who is there in Darwin)

Whats On Darwin - Pubs & Clubs - Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia
(Lots of info on Darwin culture et al)

Hopefully you will get few answers on these sites, if you havent still explored them......

Have fun......Njoy :dance:


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

pomsinoz might be another site with culturally more relevant info? Not sure if "poms" includes Irish but it might be somewhat similar given geographical proximity?


----------



## anitaw (Oct 14, 2011)

morgdots said:


> We are a family of 6 and recieved a job offer today for Darwin, Any information at all about the location would be very much appreciated! We have 2 boys 16 and 14 and 2 girls 9 and 10...... advice on schools, a good area to live , recreation , medical etc. would be great! It is not a city we had looked at so this location is a suprise to us and have very little research done on it so any help please?????:confused2:


Try the pomsinoz forum. They have a thread there specifically for Irish people.

Good luck


----------



## Louwexford (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Morgdots, we too are hoping to move to darwin in july 2012 we have a 15 year old daughter and have checked out and contact schools ect. Are you going to the new LNG pipe line, we live in wexford


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

morgdots said:


> We are a family of 6 and recieved a job offer today for Darwin, Any information at all about the location would be very much appreciated! We have 2 boys 16 and 14 and 2 girls 9 and 10...... advice on schools, a good area to live , recreation , medical etc. would be great! It is not a city we had looked at so this location is a suprise to us and have very little research done on it so any help please?????:confused2:


The only authenticated Darwin expert in this forum is 'EE-india' 

He knows it all starting from jobs, culture, population to the crocodiles and Insects in NT region 

Good Luck and cheers.


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

Louwexford said:


> Hi Morgdots, we too are hoping to move to darwin in july 2012 we have a 15 year old daughter and have checked out and contact schools ect. Are you going to the new LNG pipe line, we live in wexford


we are not sure of the exact location yet, the contracts should be in this week and hopefully we will know more then, It would be great to get any info you have come across if I could pick ur brain! Im only new to this and have some info about the company that I dont want to post publically, so if i can figure how to do that privately I will, They have our passports scanned and sent already so I am guessing this process will move fairly quickly , Darwin is not a location we have concidered priopr to this and much research i have did is scaring the bejasus outa me!


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

smartypants said:


> pomsinoz might be another site with culturally more relevant info? Not sure if "poms" includes Irish but it might be somewhat similar given geographical proximity?


coolio!! will check it out, Poms and Paddys are quiet similar in ways but there are many differences too......


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

Louwexford said:


> Hi Morgdots, we too are hoping to move to darwin in july 2012 we have a 15 year old daughter and have checked out and contact schools ect. Are you going to the new LNG pipe line, we live in wexford


Hi Louwexford , i would be very intrested in picking ur brains about the educational system over there , both primary and secondary level if you have anything to share ?my eldest boy did the junior cert this year so where does that leave him in the relocation , ur daughter is a similar age you said?? really have to figure out this site more


----------



## Louwexford (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Morgdots, I have been in contact with a catholic school in darwin, my daughter will be doing her junior cert in june of 2012, but they are willing to take her when we move which will be hopefully in august, they will then let her settle in for the remaining part of the year, as their school year start in feb. of each year. With regards to this forum i think you need to do so many posts before you can send private message.


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

Louwexford said:


> Hi Morgdots, I have been in contact with a catholic school in darwin, my daughter will be doing her junior cert in june of 2012, but they are willing to take her when we move which will be hopefully in august, they will then let her settle in for the remaining part of the year, as their school year start in feb. of each year. With regards to this forum i think you need to do so many posts before you can send private message.


did they indicate to you what year she would be put into ? I researched a catholic school st. Johns , however with four kids sending them would cost up on 20,000 dollars annually.... not sure if this is standard across the board, and we give out about the irish system! Also rentals, I guess we may be looking at 1000 dollars a week from what I can see, have you similar info from your research????


----------



## Louwexford (Aug 3, 2010)

My Daughter would be entering year 11 from feb 2013, year 12 being the final year before uni, she will have a transition period from july 2012 till end of the year, if need be she may repeat. If i recall costs are 4000 dollars per year, so i understand the cost implication when you have more than one. The school i have been in touch with is Marrara Christian college and the lady is Jayne WoodsEnrolment Officer Marrara Christian : it is well within reach of any darwin suburb and there is a bus run in most areas. with regards to rental we havent researched as my husbands company will be paying the rent, but it is anywhere from 700-1000 dollars per week. I think the heat is going to be the biggest problem as they only have two seasons, wet and dry season, with temperatures not dipping below 32 and upto 45 degrees. Its so cold here at the moment and hard to imagine a baking heat.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

morgdots; It is not a city we had looked at so this location is a suprise to us and have very little research done on it so any help please?????:confused2:[/QUOTE said:


> Hi Morgdots
> 
> Welcome to outback Australia
> 
> ...


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for this info EE, that gives me a starting point for research , My husband recieved his contract over the xmas period but the exact location was not specified ...only Darwin , thus he has asked for more detail before signing, the last thing we want is to be "based " in Darwin and he ends up on a FIFO!
Do you know any info on the LAFHA..... ??? We know this is a tax free element , but in ireland this is called the "lodge" and would be paid extra to you salary. over there is it an extra payment or is it that you get x amount of your salary tax free? 

There is much conflicting info online about the region, realistically can you see it as been a great life for a family with 4 kids? 16, 13, 10 and 9.... we have promised them a great outdoor life which we try to enjoy here , kyaking, camping, barbacues, swimming... we never left the crappy irish weather stop us so the promise of doing it all in a nicer climate is appealing!lol.... As for the electrical storms????? how bad are they? my biggest fears are lightening and spiders and i want to move to Darwin! Hopefully my husband will get the answers he is looking for and will send the contract back shortly thus all going well we should be over there by end march /early april ......he will be working in construction as a civil engineer but waiting to hear the project , dont want to say publically what company. 
Is it standard for houses to have pools over there as that is an essentail for us, oh and what about driving. The layout of the road is the same as Ireland but as regards a licence?? What i can tell we need to get an international driving permit and togeather with that and our licence we can exchange it for an australian driving licence direct......is this accurate???? 
oh and a silly question but what about tv,s ??? we have a number of very large tv,s some quiet new and we hear conflicting info on weather or not they will work there? 
Are cars and insurance expensive??? as you can imagine with 4 kids a car is paramount and a 7 seater at that! My mind has been eased slightly with the info you have provided so thank you so much for that , many thanks!

regards

morgdots!


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

Contracts are signed and sent back, just waiting on the visa process now. He will be working on that project EE so you advice has been paramount in our research  does anyone know if ur getting a sponsored visa with the employer doing all the paperwork how long does it take ?


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

morgdots said:


> we are not sure of the exact location yet, the contracts should be in this week and hopefully we will know more then, It would be great to get any info you have come across if I could pick ur brain! Im only new to this and have some info about the company that I dont want to post publically, so if i can figure how to do that privately I will, They have our passports scanned and sent already so I am guessing this process will move fairly quickly , Darwin is not a location we have concidered priopr to this and much research i have did is scaring the bejasus outa me!


Our latest updates are yes we are going to the LNG pipeline, our visa application has gone in so anchiously waiting now . Have ye moved any further on with it, my husband has given notice on his own job so fingers crossed it all sails through ok ! If all goes to plan we,ll be over there by end march.....I still haven't found any Irish in Darwin lol


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

Visas approved in 4 days wow !!!


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

Well we are half way there , just stayed the night in Singapore And onwards to Darwin tonight !


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

EE-India said:


> Hi Morgdots
> 
> Welcome to outback Australia
> 
> ...




Hii EE india..

I found all your post very help full..Even I'm planining for 176 Visa Northern Territory..Can you please help me in finding out how is the job market for Software enginneers (Java) & Aviation (Airport Services)

Thanks in advance..


----------

